# 4tb wd green wird trotz GPT nur als 1.6tb erkannt



## Henninges (22. Dezember 2014)

mahlzeit,...

habe es doch "getan" und mich von meiner betagten s1366 basis verabschiedet...das neue s2011-3er system rennt dafür umso kräftiger, nur leider spielt das neue datengrab nicht mit...

hab mir eine 4tb WD green ins gehäuse geschraubt, die sich leider nicht als 4tb unter windows 7 pro 64 formatieren lässt...

habe die platte schon als GPT statt MBR konvertiert und das wird auch so angezeigt...wie komme ich nun an die volle kapazität ?

danke im vorraus...


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2014)

Welches MB wird genutzt?

Es kann sein dass du z.b. bei Asrock einen 3TB+ unlocker installieren musst.
Hatte ich bisher einmal das Problem, gibts meistens dann beim Hersteller auf der Seite bei den Treibern zum Downloaden.

Edit: Oh Sorry eben die Signatur gelesen


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Dezember 2014)

Bei Windows ab Vista braucht man keinesfalls den Unlocker zu installieren, wenn man die Platte nur als Datengrab verwenden möchte.  Henninges, was meinst du mit "ins Gehäuse geschraubt"? Hast du die Platte ins PC-Gehäuse montiert und intern direkt per SATA angeschlossen oder in ein externes Festplattengehäuse, das du per USB angeschlossen hast? Hast du einen AHCI/RAID-Treiber von Intel installiert und wenn ja, welche Version hat dieser Treiber?

Besitzt du ein Gigabyte-Mainboard, an das du die Platte mal angeschlossen hattest?


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast du nach dem du auf GPT gewechselt hast auch die alte Partition gelöscht und neu angelegt?


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Dezember 2014)

Wenn er den Wechsel mit der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows vorgenommen hat, musste er vor der GPT-Konvertierung eh alle vorhandenen Partitionen auf der Platte löschen. Windows führt die Konvertierung nur durch, wenn keine Partitionen auf der Platte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Henninges (22. Dezember 2014)

partition wurde bereits gelöscht, als GPT "konvertiert" und dann neu eingerichtet...es bleibt bei der 1.6tb limitierung...

mein board ist das MSI X99S SLI PLUS...

_*edit: 

*_*platte lief vorher als WD ELEMENTS 4TB in einem externen gehäuse...

edit²:

AHCI treiber sind installiert, die beiden ssd's laufen jedoch im raid 0 verbund...das sollte die anderen laufwerke doch aber nicht stören, die 2tb und 1tb platten tun wie immer ihren dienst...*


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie wird die Platte denn vom UEFI erkannt. Mit 4 TB oder auch nur mit rund 1,67 TiB?


----------



## Henninges (22. Dezember 2014)

im uefi wird sie als 4tb erkannt...


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Dezember 2014)

OK. Fangen wir noch mal ganz von vorne an. Du bist also von einem X58 Board auf ein X99 Board gewechselt. Hast du dabei auch Windows neu installiert oder nur den Unterbau ausgetauscht und die bestehende Windows-Installation weiterverwendet? Nochmals die Frage nach der Version des installierten AHCI/RAID-Treibers. Welche Version hat der installierte RAID-Treiber von Intel? Auslesen kannst du das beispielsweise recht einfach mit dem Tool DriveControllerInfo.


----------



## Henninges (22. Dezember 2014)

richtig, vom x58 auf x99, windows wurde natürlich frisch installiert, fahre ja auch das raid 0, vorher mit einer einzelnen ssd...

wegen der treiberversion :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Dezember 2014)

Ok. Alles klar. Du hast manuell gar keinen RAID-Treiber installiert. Es wird der uralte Intel Matrix Storage Manager Treiber verwendet, der als RAID-Standard-Treiber für Intel-Chipsätze zum Lieferumfang von Windows 7 gehört. Dieser uralte Treiber unterstützt so große Platten nicht und übrigens auch kein Trim. Weder für einzelne SSDs noch für SSDs in einem RAID. Aktualisiere den RAID-Treiber (der mittlerweile Rapid Storage Technologie Treiber heißt) und dein Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Henninges (22. Dezember 2014)

danke @RealMadnex...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Dezember 2014)

Um zu prüfen, ob dein SSD-RAID tatsächlich getrimmt wird, kannst du das Tool TrimCheck mal laufen lassen.


----------



## Henninges (22. Dezember 2014)

TRIM appears to be WORKING!

danke für den weiteren hinweis !


----------

